# When to spay?



## Zember (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all!:wavey:
This is my first post here, so I hope I'm putting this in the right place! I am a new puppy momma to the most adorable creature on earth. She's our first golden, Ember, and I can't believe I have lived so long without a golden. I'm ridiculously attached to her! Anyway, both our breeder and our vet (who specializes in sporting and retrieving breeds) have suggested that we wait through at least one, but preferably 2-3 heat cycles before we have her spayed. Something about finishing her growth, and preventing urinary tract and other reproductive system issues? She is 5 months old right now, and just started at a doggy daycare when she can romp and play with other pups, and get lots of exercise and socialization. When she turns 6 months, she won't be allowed to go to daycare until she's spayed. So, is anyone else waiting to spay until your pup is fully adult sized? If anyone has waited for a heat cycle, how old was your pup when it started, and how often do they cycle? Any way to tell when your dog is fully grown to adult size? Any other thoughts or advice that might help me figure out how long to wait on spaying her? Thanks all!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I can tell you that we have had two female Golden Retrievers. Both were spayed at around 6 to 7 months of age, before their first heat. Both lived to be around 14 years of age. Neither had any urinary tract or reproductive system issues. They were both very healthy, active dogs.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Listen to your Breeder!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Listen to your breeder! It is WAY healthier to wait!

Ask your breeder when to expect the first heat cycle, she should have a good idea what is normal for her girls. I would expect it to be between 10 and 14 months from my (very limited) personal experience. Most of my girls were 12 to 14 months when they had their first cycle, and go every 5-7 months. I would never (if at all possible) spay before going through at least one heat cycle, if ever. The health risks are just too huge for me to risk an early spay (plus I hate the way it makes them look when they were spayed early, and having a dog I think is pretty is important to me).


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

There is new research that is showing an increased risk of cancers for dogs that have been spayed or neutered prior to sexual maturity. Please listen to your breeder and wait until your dog is at least 18 months old.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a good link by Dr Zink that can give you good information 
Canine Sports Productions Useful Info page - Canine Sports Productions


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is one article on the issue. 
https://purinaproclub.com/resource-...ly-neutering-and-spaying-in-golden-retrievers

@Leslie, great minds think alike! I was pulling up that exact study to post the link in addition to the one I posted above.


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

After losing three Goldens in a row to cancer (two males to lymphosarcoma and one female to hemangiosarcoma), this has been a serious, sore subject for me. Never mind that I am a two-time cancer survivor myself. It's personal.

I also feel strongly about spay/neuter and how important it is to prevent pet overpopulation. I previously served on the board of a local humane society - so it's really that important to me, not just lip service. I really believed the data that early spay/neuter was healthiest. So when I carefully read the UC Davis study on the effects of spaying and neutering of golden retrievers, I was absolutely stunned by the results, never mind the relationships found with hip dysphasia. Here is the link:

http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0055937

They have now done a comparative study of Labrador retrievers and found that the cancer rates in spayed and neutered labs are substantially lower than Goldens. There have been some limited studies done now on other large breeds as well. Overall, the data against early spay/neuter is pouring in, and at this juncture there is no known safe age to spay golden females. Neutering males after age 1 seems based on the very limited data to be OK.

So where does that leave us?

My male golden just turned one and he is still intact. My breeder contract states not before 14 months and I will likely wait longer. Or I may seek out a vet that does one of the newer, less invasive surgeries that maintains the testicles - basically a dog vasectomy. Fortunately my boy is high energy but is not plaguing us with aggressive male behavior, humping or marking. That said, I have to be careful with him off-leash for fear he may find a female in heat and go looking for a girlfriend. If I do the less invasive surgery, he can still tie with a female which may really tick off that dog's owner. But at least he wouldn't impregnate that dog. For female Goldens it's more complicated, with no safe age for spaying identified. I'm honestly not sure what to do with that. Right now I have an 8-year old female spayed golden/GSD mix with no plans to get another female dog anytime soon.

If I were in your shoes, I'd wait the minimum 18 months/ a few cycles. If I'd could deal with it, I'd wait longer. Heat cycles are a nuisance and you can't put the dog in daycare but after personally watching three dogs die of cancer, I'd wait. There will be more data and there is also talk of a more minimalist surgery for females and I'm hoping that comes along before I ever have to deal with a female pup. Honestly, I may not get another female until there is more definitive data or a better, more minimalist sterilization technique comes into wider use. This does not help you right now, but if you wait, perhaps in a year or so, there will be more data or better answers. 

Anyway, that's my two cents. I'd have a hard time if I spayed my beloved dog and it later developed hip dysphasia or cancer and I thought I might have been able to prevent it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have always spayed my girls before the first heat. I have not had any issues from doing so. I have not had many female dogs in my life time. Waase was spayed already I had her done at 6mos.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Bozema one option for females is an OSS (ovary sparing spay) where the ovaries are kept. Knowledge of the procedure is important for the vet because it is critical that they remove the entire cervix so no uterine tissue is left behind. That could cause stump pyometra and be deadly. This is how we spayed Pearl this past summer, she is spayed but still sexy!


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Bozema one option for females is an OSS (ovary sparing spay) where the ovaries are kept. Knowledge of the procedure is important for the vet because it is critical that they remove the entire cervix so no uterine tissue is left behind. That could cause stump pyometra and be deadly. This is how we spayed Pearl this past summer, she is spayed but still sexy!



I've heard of OSS but it appears very few vets will actually do it or have learned the procedure. How did you go about finding a vet?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My repro vet does the OSS, so you might want to look for a repro vet in your area.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

There is a facebook group called "ovary sparing spay and vasectomy. ........" and they have a list in the files section. It is still uncommon and controversial but I am very happy with our decision.


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

Given the UC Davis study findings and the ongoing research in this area specific to Goldens and to other large breeds, I think this is great info for golden owners to have on hand. Sticky worthy?


----------

